# search settings v1.2.3 continues to pop up; can not delete program



## james7940 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a 5 year old windows xp machine that has recently began having issues. My wife's msn account got hacked and Internet explorer pops up installing message for search settings then error messages. I found by google searching this problem, it is related to a dealio toolbar. I deleted the dealio toolbar without issues but when I try to remove search settings v1.2.3 I receive error 1402. Could not open key:unknown\ search settings.BH01\CLSID. Verify that You have sufficient access to that key or contact your support personnel. Then I hit OK button and it says fatal error during installation and remains in my program list. Please help!!!


----------

